# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  25. из них последние 5..

## gde_ty

хотя бы здесь, на столь тематическом форуме, есть: одинокая, отчаявшаяся, дошедшая до ручки девушка? из москвы или области. на предыдущих форумах, я, встречал лишь ряженых псевдоодиноких умников и умниц. или того хуже, постящих весёлые смайлики и обсуждающих всё, что угодно, но только не одиночество. а пока я продолжу давиться сигаретами в ожидании.. на сколько хватит ещё терпения..

----------


## Aare

> или того хуже, постящих весёлые смайлики и обсуждающих всё, что угодно, но только не одиночество.


 Боже, это ужасно, ты прав. Конченные люди. Веселятся и обсждают разные темы, как так можно

----------


## gde_ty

стесняюсь спросить, такие как вы, когда регистрируются на подобных сайтах, располагают их предназначением? хотя бы в адрес браузерной строки вслушайтесь. вас ничего не наводит на размышления? знаете, есть сюрреалисты, а вы видимо су-иронист. одно но во всём этом. у двуличия, в данном своём проявлении, коим я его описал выше, нет ничего общего с шизофренией. или вы встречали, столь весёлых и непринуждённых неврастеников?

----------


## Aare

Почему двуличие? Объясни. И причём тут неврастеники какие-то и шизофреники? И о каком предназначении ты говоришь? Ты пишешь, но смысл в твоих словах не всегда можно уловить.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> стесняюсь спросить, такие как вы, когда регистрируются на подобных сайтах, располагают их предназначением? хотя бы в адрес браузерной строки вслушайтесь. вас ничего не наводит на размышления? знаете, есть сюрреалисты, а вы видимо су-иронист. одно но во всём этом. у двуличия, в данном своём проявлении, коим я его описал выше, нет ничего общего с шизофренией. или вы встречали, столь весёлых и непринуждённых неврастеников?


 я именно то же самое думала, когда сюда попала. Половина пришла сюда поумничать, половина похайпить. Умирать никто не собирается. На самом деле с суицидально настроенным человеком общаться трудно, такой человек зациклен на своем состоянии и любой равнодушный коммент воспринимает как издевку. А как известно, слушать длинные истории о том, как у тебя все плохо, никто не хочет. "Кого ə6ёт чужое горе?" Иногда мне кажется, что реальных людей тут вообще нет, сидит один чувак с сотни разных аккаунтов и развлекается.
(если что, я реальная, можем пообщаться в скайпе. Если хочешь обо мне больше узнать, почитай мой дневник)

----------


## tempo

а девушка-скинхэд с мужским причиндалом, писущая стихи и прозу, тебе не подойдёт..?
Мы видели, тут где-то есть такая.

----------


## Aare

> а девушка-скинхэд с мужским причиндалом, писущая стихи и прозу, тебе не подойдёт..?
> Мы видели, тут где-то есть такая.


 Это кто? О_о

----------


## gde_ty

> Половина пришла сюда поумничать, половина похайпить.


 а казалось бы, взрослые люди. всё острят, да иронизируют. объясните мне, пожалуйста, что здесь забыли спортсмены и путешественники? это же не форум психологической помощи, как я понимаю. забавно, конечно всё это, когда эти клоуны посмеиваются над истиной, со своей беззаботной жизнью. ночью почитаю. вы, похоже, единственная, кто в данный момент, соответствует направленности форума.

----------


## Aare

Бесят меня такие олухи как ты. Считают, что лучше всех знает каким должен быть форум и люди на нём. С какого хрена тут все должны сидеть со скорбными мордами и что-то выстрадывать? и почему считаешь, что можешь кого-то здесь оскорблять?
Но вот, сестру по разуму нашёл уже себе, радуйся. Хотя как это радуйся. Нельзя ж радоваться, жизнь- это серьёзная штука, когда с ней нелады, шутить и радоваться нельзя.

----------


## gde_ty

начнём с того, что с вами, Aare, диалог окончен. завуалированная ирония, на тоненького, является куда большим оскорблением. могли бы и не заходить в данную тему и не оставлять здесь своего следа, коль уж, вы, не являетесь моим искомым.

----------


## Sebastian

Дорогуша Aare права, какой толк от этой тухлой унылости. Если нужна серьёзная помощь при проблемах - есть сайты психологической помощи и горячие линии. Если нужны люди по интересам - выбираешь из общей кучи и пишешь в ЛС.

Мне здесь тоже много чего не нравится, но это не повод делать такой нелепый переворот и унижать остальных.

----------


## gde_ty

> Дорогуша Aare права, какой толк от этой тухлой унылости. Если нужна серьёзная помощь при проблемах - есть сайты психологической помощи и горячие линии. Если нужны люди по интересам - выбираешь из общей кучи и пишешь в ЛС.
> 
> Мне здесь тоже много чего не нравится, но это не повод делать такой нелепый переворот и унижать остальных.


 если дорогуше Aare, что-то не понравилось, выход очень прост. пройди ты мимо. бесконфликтно. и это далеко не тухлая унылость, а хоть какая-то надежда. конечно, если, контингент форума, в большинстве подстать ей, то она меркнет. к тому же я, как раз таки, не отходил он тематики форума. что здесь делает она, я не знаю.

----------


## Sebastian

> что здесь делает она, я не знаю.


 Она вообще-то тоже не белая ворона - и поднимала свою тему, и в дневнике писала о проблемах, и критично (в основном) обсуждала проблемы других.
Да и вообще, почему это надо разжёвывать...

----------


## Aare

Я бы тебе слова не сказала, если бы ты не начал агрессивно и оскорбительно отзываться об участниках форума. Но нет, ты начал. Не отзывайся пренебрежительно о других, и другие не будут отзываться пренебрежительно о тебе. И если ты не понимаешь зачем людям чувство юмора, это тоже твои проблемы, не мои. Всё ведь просто, да?

----------


## gde_ty

> Она вообще-то тоже не белая ворона - и поднимала свою тему, и в дневнике писала о проблемах, и критично (в основном) обсуждала проблемы других.
> Да и вообще, почему это надо разжёвывать...


 памятник ей при жизни. я где-то взывал к её помощи, или критики?. оставалась бы при своём уставе, в теме, где я ищу помощи, а не прошу. и уж точно, я, искал не её. да и какие, у человека, могут быть проблемы психологического/социального характера, если она, на суицидальном форуме, принимает комизм как должное?

----------


## Sebastian

Парень, в чём дело, тебе же объясняли - это не сайт психологической поддержки, здесь каждый человек выражает свою точку зрения касательно проблемы. 

Никто не обязан суицидников на руках носить.

----------


## gde_ty

> Парень, в чём дело, тебе же объясняли - это не сайт психологической поддержки, здесь каждый человек выражает свою точку зрения касательно проблемы. 
> 
> Никто не обязан суицидников на руках носить.


 тяжело. зайдём с другой стороны. тема изначально была создана, не для точки зрения, явно не депрессивной особы. что она забыла в ней?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Ура срач, где мой попкорн

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Бесят меня такие олухи как ты. Считают, что лучше всех знает каким должен быть форум и люди на нём. С какого хрена тут все должны сидеть со скорбными мордами и что-то выстрадывать?


 Ну как бы человек пришёл на СУИЦИД форум, соответственно, он сюда пришёл не позитивом заряжаться. Для нормальных людей существует всякие там джойреакторы, палаты  и пикабу.

----------


## trypo

ты зашел на сайт суицидников с целью познакомиться с девушкой - таков посыл 1ого поста?
это должно во что-то вылиться  - общение , дружбу , любовь , взаимоподдержку - я правильно следую логике?
все это очень гармонично вписывается в категорию "жизнь" - опять же логично?

то есть ты упрекаешь других в том , что они маются ерундой на сайте суицидников , и якобы ты не такой -
хотя сам пришел сюда за "жизнью".

я в чем то не прав ? может ты о чем то другом написал ? 
завуалированный совместный суицид ?

----------


## gde_ty

вы почему такие глупые? почитайте с какой целью создана тема. не вижу смысла для дальнейшего диалога, вы безнадёжные снобы.

----------


## Sebastian

А может как раз наоборот: с чего ты взял, что от всех разит говном, может, это ты сам обосрался.

----------


## gde_ty

> А может как раз наоборот: с чего ты взял, что от всех разит говном, может, это ты сам обосрался.


 я сноб? перечитайте тему, недальновидный юноша. а я дальше курить и ждать..

----------


## tempo

> Это кто? О_о


 Помнишь, со стихами про ХаХаэС? У не(ё)го ещё садомазо в комплекте было. Для gde_ty в самый раз )

----------


## Aare

> Помнишь, со стихами про ХаХаэС? У не(ё)го ещё садомазо в комплекте было. Для gde_ty в самый раз )


 Нет, не понимаю о ком речь)
Ещё и садо-мазо, печаль какая.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Ребята, предлагаю всем дружно закончить с оскорблениями, взаимными уколами, флудом, оффтопом)

----------


## tempo

/ как же неудобно каждый раз набирать ручками ник /

plaksivaya_tryapka, предлагаю сдобренный флудом оффтоп оставить в гомеопатических дозах, как лекарство )

----------


## tempo

29h, если тебе тут так не нравится, что же заставляет возвращаться после очередного пинка? Надеешься воспитать всех под себя, или пинки любишь? ) или настолько не с кем словом перекинуться, что готов на унижение ради псевдообщения?

И, если тебе так чисто-конкретно мила цель - самоубиться, то почему тянешь с этим?

----------


## Remarque

> Отложил тебе в рот сладкую какулечку, социогниль ебучая. Схорей бы ты сдох или ослеп.


 Никак не пойму, чего ты так перевозбудился? Тебя же никто не трогал на этом сайте, когда ты тут появился. Ты сам начал на всех нападать. Я что-то пропустил? Не нравится на этом сайте - проходи мимо. Ведь инет же безграничен. Найдёшь что-нибудь более подходящее для себя.

----------


## gde_ty

> На этом форуме никто не собирается умирать, здесь одни лицемеры. Потому подобные места и называются "суицидальными тусовками", это как очередная модная субкультура для социоблядей. Те, кто действительно хочет сдохнуть, обсуждают способы на сайте "самоубийство".
> 
> Я ненавижу людей, они меня раздражают, они противны и мерзки. Крайне ограниченные и эгоистичные, склонные к доминированию и эксплуатации друг друга. Вы все гниль. Я бы убил всех вас, если бы мог. А еще у меня низкий уровень нейромедиаторов и хроническая депрессия, не зависящая от образа жизни и времени года и не поддающаяся лечению антидепрессантами.
> 
> Поэтому я не нуждаюсь в помощии и анализе своих проблем. И никогда не создавал треды "спасите помогите" в таких местах. Потому что я твердо знаю, что в 35 лет я уйду в лес, чтобы не откачали, и передознусь героином или вскрою вены. Не хочу, чтобы меня кто-то разубеждал или поддерживал. Плюю вам в ротешники.


 хоть один маргинальный элемент выискался, а то тут все друг за друга горой. су-солидарность - что за дикость?!..









> На этом форуме никто не собирается умирать, здесь одни лицемеры. Потому подобные места и называются "суицидальными тусовками", это как очередная модная субкультура для социоблядей. Те, кто действительно хочет сдохнуть, обсуждают способы на сайте "самоубийство".
> 
> Я ненавижу людей, они меня раздражают, они противны и мерзки. Крайне ограниченные и эгоистичные, склонные к доминированию и эксплуатации друг друга. Вы все гниль. Я бы убил всех вас, если бы мог. А еще у меня низкий уровень нейромедиаторов и хроническая депрессия, не зависящая от образа жизни и времени года и не поддающаяся лечению антидепрессантами.
> 
> Поэтому я не нуждаюсь в помощии и анализе своих проблем. И никогда не создавал треды "спасите помогите" в таких местах. Потому что я твердо знаю, что в 35 лет я уйду в лес, чтобы не откачали, и передознусь героином или вскрою вены. Не хочу, чтобы меня кто-то разубеждал или поддерживал. Плюю вам в ротешники.
> 
> 
> 
> Я тебя разочарую, но девушка не решит твоих проблем. Как человек, побывавший в длительных отношениях, скажу, что отношения - это как вторая работа. С девушкой ты не сможешь быть собой, если не захочешь ее расстраивать. Тебе придется не говорить с ней о суициде или самоповреждении, о ненависти к людям. Корректировать свою шизоидность, необщительность и замкнутость ради девушки. Все это приведет к твоей фрустрации или к тому, что девушка будет чувствовать себя одинокой рядом с тобой. Подумай, надо ли тебе оно. Может, ты просто начитался фантазий девственников и поэтому так превозносишь отношения?


 всё очень индивидуально. я и впрямь вижу спасение в себе подобной особе. просуществовать с ней остаток жизни, так инфантильно-иллюзорно уходить ото всех в лес, за банальным просмотром всё тех же фильмов, уводящих от, как вы верно подметили, гнилого социума. и не нужно, пожалуйста, советов и рекомендаций. я потерплю ещё немного в ожидании..

----------


## gde_ty

> Не советы и рекомендации, а историю хочешь? Я именно такую себе и нашел, но отношения с ней оказались тяжелыми из-за ее истеричности, обидчивости, ранимости и почти отсутствия  общих интересов (поэтому я проникался ее увлечениями, ибо мои ее не интересовали). Это вовсе не спасение. Если бы я с ней жил, нам бы часами было не о чем разговаривать. Впрочем, можешь сам найти себе такую Мальвину и разочароваться (не в ней, а в себе).


 если она действительно одинока, а не лицемерка очередная, в любом случае, её единственным утешением были бы вы. расхождения интересов быть не должно, при одинаковых-то взглядах на всё происходящее и если нутро не обманывает, всегда можно найти компромисс. да и молчание куда лучше пустых разговоров. в конце концов обсуждать можно всё, что угодно, любое, даже самое незначительное колебание. мне бы за счастье было, найти её..

----------


## gde_ty

> Таким девушкам нужен милый ламповый парень, а не суицидник, склонный к самоповреждению и нервным срывам.


 вот здесь согласен. горький опыт посещал. но ведь есть же девушки, которые не постят картинки в виде сатаны с пентаграммами или лезвий с таблетками, и да, не текут по челкастым недопоэтам. те, которым действительно плохо и одиноко.

----------


## tempo

gde_ty, а ty познакомься для интимно-духовного общения с 29A. Будет гармоничная пара )

----------


## Aare

Ремарк, этот 29А, или как там его - тролль. Он иногда регается под разными никами и беспричинно поливает всех матами. Какова его мотивация - не знаю. Душевно больной, может?)

Где ты, почему ты никак не возьмёшь в толк, что "суицидник" не равно "унылая размазня". Суицидникамм бывают кто угодно. Музыканты, бизнесмены, примерные семьянины, менеджеры по продажам, отцы и матери. Да кто угодно. Да хоть Есенин и Маяковский. А ты думаешь, что это суицидник - это непременно социофобная туповатая амёба

----------


## tempo

Aare, тебе попадались нищие, активно вымогающие у тебя подачку? Вот он(о) такой(е) же.

Мне такие встречались в реале. Отпечаток злобы на мелком личике, похожи на крысу, щерящую зубки из норки, которую носит с собой.

Доктор Ницшке им в помощь. Мли доктор Менгеле.

----------


## Remarque

ьgde_ty, вот ты хочешь познакомиться с такой женщиной, которая дошла до ручки. Могу тебе рассказать, что я уже общался с одной такой форумчанкой, правда, не на этом форуме. Вот я считаю, что у меня-более -менее адекватный характер. Может, я и ошибаюсь, но не в этом суть.

Просто мне с ней было очень трудно общаться. Кстати, она мне первая  написала, прямо сказав, что очень одинока и у неё серьёзная депрессия. 

В общем, начали мы с ней общать, но всё пошло не так, как я ожидал.

Она видела какие-то намёки в моих словах, обижалась на мои шутки, хотя я просто хотел хотя бы немножко поднять ей настроение. В общем, поссорились мы с ней опять же из-за довольно безобидной шутки с моей стороны. 
Я потом и извинялся перед ней, но общение мы с ней так и не возобновили. 

Вот ты думаешь, что одиночество притягивает. Это далеко не всегда так. 
Когда у человека серьёзная депрессия, то ему трудно помочь, даже если очень этого хотеть. Ты же даже не врач. 
Вот та форумчанка принимала антидепрессанты, меняла их на другие, но ей ничего не помогало. 

Представь, что ты всё-таки познакомился с такой вот особой, начал с ней жить. Но у неё не получается выбраться из депрессии, хотя она изо всех сил старается. Тем более, если у такой женщины мысли о су. Вот та форумчанка как раз думала о суициде. Ты же не сможешь её круглосуточно оберегать. Допустим, ты ушёл в магазин за продуктами, а она в это время повесилась. Ты сможешь потом себе это простить? Или же сам сразу же совершишь су, чтобы хоть как-то загладить свою вину перед ней? 

Я это всё к тому, что с такими вот дошедшими до ручки женщинами просто опасно связывать свою жизнь. Да, их очень жаль. 

Если тебе так нужно знакомство с женщиной, могу тебе дать ссылку на один православный сайт знакомств. Сайт хоть и православный, но на нём и атеисты есть. Там небольшие анкеты, нередко фото форумчан, а главное, постоянный электронный адрес юзеров. Без всяких посредников.
В общем, если есть желание, напиши 50-ти разным женщинам, а то и больше. Может, тебе и повезёт. Допустим, ты не верующий, но чтобы устроить свою личную жизнь мог бы, возможно, стать им. 
Я сам когда-то давно наткнулся на тот сайт совершенно случайно, но не бываю там регулярно. Просто он существует и по сей день и на нём много женских анкет. Лично я категорически против любых сайтов знакомств, но, может, тебе имменно тот сайт подойдёт.

----------


## gde_ty

Remarque, может дело в вас? может, вы, вовсе не в депрессии и искали её для неопределившихся целей? не смогли поддержать её должным образом в столь сложный период, или вовсе, вытащить её из одиночной камеры в двухместную, совместную депрессию?
ещё раз настаиваю. я, пришёл сюда не за советами и критикой. разводите свой балаган без меня. участвовать в нём, у меня, нет никакого желания. если тема не удалена администрацией, значит она расположилась в нужном разделе, на нужном сайте.

----------


## tempo

Remarque, тебе попалась дама  с жёсткой программой, а ты 1) предлагал варианты 2) программу не выполнял. Гад )) и все мужики сво... и бл... и кошка снова под шкафом насрала, пойду повешусь.

С такими, если есть желание, надо терпеливо возиться. "Триумфальную арку" читал?

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, может дело в вас? может, вы, вовсе не в депрессии и искали её для неопределившихся целей? не смогли поддержать её должным образом в столь сложный период, или вовсе, вытащить её из одиночной камеры в двухместную, совместную депрессию?
> ещё раз настаиваю. я, пришёл сюда не за советами и критикой. разводите свой балаган без меня. участвовать в нём, у меня, нет никакого желания. если тема не удалена администрацией, значит она расположилась в нужном разделе, на нужном сайте.


 Может, дело и во мне, не знаю.
По крайней мере, я изо всех сил старался поддержать её морально. Не вышло. Да и я потом общался с модером тогда сайта в личке. Он мне сам сказал, что у той женщины действительно очень серьёзные проблемы. Что ей даже при всём желании не помочь. Она раньше тоже общалась с ним в личке, поэтом модер был в курсе её проблем.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, тебе попалась дама  с жёсткой программой, а ты 1) предлагал варианты 2) программу не выполнял. Гад )) и все мужики сво... и бл... и кошка снова под шкафом насрала, пойду повешусь.
> 
> С такими, если есть желание, надо терпеливо возиться. "Триумфальную арку" читал?


 Конечно, читал. Это же один из самых известных романов Ремарка. Странно было бы, если бы выпускник магистратуры германистики немецкого универа не прочитал бы этой книги.

----------


## tempo

Remarque, я и не сомневаюсь ) это моя неудачно обтекст(ч)енная ссылка ка книгу.

Так вот, я не знаю, как было бы у меня в действительности, но сейчас я бы, чётко на берлинском диалекте сказал бы: "Жоан Маду, пошла в ..зду!"

ибо мне в своё время подобный роман стоил очень-очень дорого.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, я и не сомневаюсь ) это моя неудачно обтекст(ч)енная ссылка ка книгу.
> 
> Так вот, я не знаю, как было бы у меня в действительности, но сейчас я бы, чётко на берлинском диалекте сказал бы: "Жоан Маду, пошла в ..зду!"
> 
> ибо мне в своё время подобный роман стоил очень-очень дорого.


 Темпо, мы сейчас пишем в чужом топике на посторонюю тему. Если забанят, сами будем виноваты.

----------


## Aare

[Quote]
Мне такие встречались в реале. Отпечаток злобы на мелком личике, похожи на крысу, щерящую зубки из норки, которую носит с собой.
/quote]

В реале подобные люди не настолько дерзкие, наборот трусоватые.

----------

